# When did Honda start manufacturing the 1332?



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Hey guys, just wondering when honda ceased the 11hp 32" variant and went to the 1332? 

Thanks


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

According to a Honda News release: "New for 2011...the all-new HS1332TA and HS1332TAS that replace the existing HS1132 models."

Honda HS928/HS1332 Snowblowers - General Overview

According to the planopower site, the HS1132 was introduced in 1997. 

https://planopower.com/store/honda/index_snowblowers.shtml

That's the best I could find at-a-glance.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Wow! So that means the last 1132 was in 2010! There is a guy in my local classifieds trying to pass off an 1132 as a 2015 model year, which I knew was impossible. I have a relative interested in purchasing it, so that's the reason I asked.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry I don't remember, but are you in Canada? It's possible the 1132s may have still been produced past 2011.


On 12-04-2013, 11:18 AM [email protected] said: 

_"I can speak for the USA-spec models only...The HS1132 was replaced by the HS1332 two years ago."
_
Post number 5 of 13:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/6610-advice-about-honda-1332-tcd.html


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Yes, in Canada. But I remember several years of the 1332 being here before the new gen re-design. So I am thinking ours went to 13hp the same time as yours. But I'll just tell him to get the serial number and contact honda canada. But for sure it being a '15 MY is just not possible.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

My HS828 was built in 1991 and the previous hi-end model HS80 was also built in '91, so the 1132 could still have been built in 2011. 

Good luck on the buy.



Marlow said:


> Wow! So that means the last 1132 was in 2010! There is a guy in my local classifieds trying to pass off an 1132 as a 2015 model year, which I knew was impossible. I have a relative interested in purchasing it, so that's the reason I asked.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

a call to honda customer relations would clear this up. with serial number , call...

usa 707-497-6400


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> a call to honda customer relations would clear this up. with serial number , call...
> 
> usa 707-497-6400


Yes, as I said above we will call Honda Canada with the serial number. But they most likely won't re-open until Jan 2nd. Isn't that the great thing about having a forum to turn to?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Marlow said:


> Yes, as I said above we will call Honda Canada with the serial number. But they most likely won't re-open until Jan 2nd. Isn't that the great thing about having a forum to turn to?


Honda Customer Relations
180 Honda Blvd.
Markham, ON
L6C 0H9

Toll Free: 1-888-9-HONDA-9 (1-888-946-6329)
Hours: 8:00 am to 7:30 pm Mon to Fri (EST)


----------

